# st louis/illinois not able to pick morels? (no time or incapable)



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

This topic is for people who crave the morels but are not able to pick them. Every year a buddy an I pick morels for a couple older folks that can not do it any more. They have no relatives either. We have been picking for many years to tje point we can smell them an every year pull more then 100 lbs. If there is any one that wants morels but is not able to pick them an you have your own land we can help. We charge nothing all we ask is for a percentage of what we find. You must verify it is your land before we step foot on it. Once u are satisfied with our finding we will no longer return to your property unless requested by you nor will your property be told to other parties. We will supply you with copy of drivers license an plate numbers so u have verification of whos on your property. If you are interested please let me no or if you would like to volunteer your time with us to help those who can no longer enjoy the creation of the morel


----------



## ztankr (Apr 5, 2014)

This is a great idea. I love morels but love the hunt even more. Let me know if you need any help hunting in Madison, Macoupin, or jersey county. I would only want enough to make some eggs as I am the only one in my house that eats mushrooms. Andy


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Will do. This is somthing ive been doin for years. An this is my first year on this site. I believe all should get there morel fix. I have my own private honey holes for my personal use but the private areas I receive access to u use to help those who cant. An if I dont have many private areas I will hunt public areas to help find them morels. The more people I can get to help an the more properties we can search the more people we can help. None of my finds are sold for profit. That takes the true meaning out of the majestic fungi


----------



## ztankr (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree. I have never sold any of my finds. I will never buy any either. I just enjoy the hunt. When I find more than I can eat I will always give them away to friends and family. I do the same thing with fishing on my friends ground. If I catch any I always clean some of the fish for them to eat as a thank you for fishing. The same goes for hunting mushrooms. I always give the land owner the majority of them. As long as I get a hand full I am happy.


----------



## poacher (Apr 7, 2013)

You guys are acting out the true meaning of Sportsmanship, Which is something you don't see in this greedy ole world anymore. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ladykiller (May 7, 2013)

I'd like to tag along this season for the hunt if possible. I'm over in Swansea, IL. I've never had much luck looking for morels, I just happen to stumble across them while turkey hunting. I don't mind giving away the morels, all I really need is a few pounds for myself and my parents. I don't care for too much of a good thing, that's why I crappie fish, turkey hunt, etc. I easily give away more crappie than I can eat every year.


----------

